# keeping distance



## hma123 (Aug 3, 2012)

What are some good ways to keep distance with an opponent? The obvious is a good jab but do you use anything else for managing distance to fight on the outside? Certain footwork or stance? Someone once said feints and keep a paw jab out. Thoughts?


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 3, 2012)

Push kick, front kick, and cut kick.  All perform in a similar way to a jab. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 3, 2012)

And learn to fight inside. Then it won't matter so much.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 3, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> And learn to fight inside. Then it won't matter so much.


That's very funny. But in the even you respect your opponent, you should learn to circle and look for an opening.
Sean


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 4, 2012)

If you are posting various threads on here asking how to fight when you have a fight in three weeks I really do think you are in some trouble. So far you've asked for defences against take downs, grappling in the cage and now about keeping your distance! I think you really should pull out of this fight, find  a good MMA gym and learn the techniques you need before taking a fight! There's nothing we can do for you here I'm afraid.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 4, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> That's very funny. But in the even you respect your opponent, you should learn to circle and look for an opening.
> Sean



I'm sure what you found funny, but I'm always glad to brighten someones day.

There are specific techniques intended for use in close proximity. It's a good idea to practice these for when (inevitably) someone moves inside. You might even want to move inside yourself.
Respecting your opponent has nothing to do with distancing.


----------



## K-man (Aug 4, 2012)

It really depends on what you want fom your martial art.  If it is sport then, as *Gnarlie* suggested, the front kick is a possible option.  The thing is, if you are concentrating on maintaining distance, you will be overrun by a skilled opponent.  Martial arts like aikido, judo and jujutsu all work on entering and redirecting or controlling.   Any reality based form of training will do the same.  In RBSD if you have distance you can escape and if you are committed to engage, then you will enter.   So, *Dirty Dog* is right on the money with his observation that you must learn to fight in close.  Unfortunately the techniques we use in close are not suitable for a sporting contest.   That means that if *Tez* is correct and you are looking for advice for cage fighting, then I think she is spot on in saying you may not be quite ready at this stage of your training. :asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 4, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm sure what you found funny, but I'm always glad to brighten someones day.
> 
> There are specific techniques intended for use in close proximity. It's a good idea to practice these for when (inevitably) someone moves inside. You might even want to move inside yourself.
> Respecting your opponent has nothing to do with distancing.



I agree. Everyone tells me I fight to close. What they're really telling me that they don't know how to deal with it and would greatly appreciate me being at arms length making it easier for their power shot. Fighting inside is a misunderstood art in itself. To many people like to fight outside and when they get crowded they have nothing.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 4, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm sure what you found funny, but I'm always glad to brighten someones day.
> 
> There are specific techniques intended for use in close proximity. It's a good idea to practice these for when (inevitably) someone moves inside. You might even want to move inside yourself.
> Respecting your opponent has nothing to do with distancing.


Its that don't have to worry part I found funny.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 4, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> Its that don't have to worry part I found funny.


Could you explain how respect has nothing to do with distancing.


----------



## StreetReady (Aug 4, 2012)

hma123 said:


> What are some good ways to keep distance with an opponent? The obvious is a good jab but do you use anything else for managing distance to fight on the outside? Certain footwork or stance? Someone once said feints and keep a paw jab out. Thoughts?



Footwork bro. Stay light on your feet and move swiftly. I always tell people that being a good dancer helps with footwork. My boxing coach tells me in and out, meaning move forward and throw your combos, then move out to avoid getting hit. This requires good footwork though and practice.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 4, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> Could you explain how respect has nothing to do with distancing.



What's to explain? The two have absolutely nothing to do with one another. My distancing is based on what I think is the best way to land attacks on my opponent, while avoiding/blocking their attacks at that given moment. Respecting them (or not) has absolutely nothinig whatsoever to do with that judgement.

Perhaps you can take a shot at explaining what connection you see between the two.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with the comments about getting inside; it's where I live.  Very few people can kick me if I'm in their grill.  They'll keep backing up, trying to create distance, and I'll just keep moving with them, hammering away on the inside and keeping them busy.  The only time that doesn't work is when I'm paired up with another inside fighter who can take what I got and give it back to me; then we have a slugfest and I can lose and have done so.  With such a person, then I try to be the one to make distance.  I do it by backing up, moving at an angle, getting offline in any way I can.  I can't explain how I figure out what the appropriate distance should be, but it comes with experience (which I need more of, I'm no expert).  But I know about what my range is with my arms and legs; I try to make sure I can use my weapons, if I can, I keep their weapons just out of reach.  In the case of a taller opponent, that might not be possible, so I have no choice but to get inside fast and work 'em over good.

I also like to jam kicks and step on feet.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Aug 5, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> If you are posting various threads on here asking how to fight when you have a fight in three weeks I really do think you are in some trouble. So far you've asked for defences against take downs, grappling in the cage and now about keeping your distance! I think you really should pull out of this fight, find  a good MMA gym and learn the techniques you need before taking a fight! There's nothing we can do for you here I'm afraid.



I agree with Tez. I think it may be best to rethink the reasons you have for going into this fight. For me, it would be to test about the skills that I have already acquired. At first, I thought maybe you were just having some prefight jitters; but with all of these basic questions before a scheduled fight, I believe its time to ask yourself some bigger questions - such as: Am I ready? Why do I feel that I need to do this? What do I have to prove? 

Please don't be insulted by my concern - that isn't my goal, please consider rescheduling this fight for a later date when you are better prepared.






"_You must learn the ways of the Force, if you're to come with me to Alderaan."_~ Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 5, 2012)

grumpywolfman said:


> I agree with Tez. I think it may be best to rethink the reasons you have for going into this fight. For me, it would be to test about the skills that I have already acquired. At first, I thought maybe you were just having some prefight jitters; but with all of these basic questions before a scheduled fight, I believe its time to ask yourself some bigger questions - such as: Am I ready? Why do I feel that I need to do this? What do I have to prove?
> 
> Please don't be insulted by my concern - that isn't my goal, please consider rescheduling this fight for a later date when you are better prepared.



Experience is often the best teacher.  Let him get hammered.  Much can be appreciated in the moments of clarity that precede  unconsciousness.  If possible, I'd love to see video of the event.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Experience is often the best teacher. Let him get hammered. Much can be appreciated in the moments of clarity that precede unconsciousness. If possible, I'd love to see video of the event.




This is true enough but I'm afraid I'm seeing it from a promoters pov, this means entertaining, educated and technically competent fighters. So many people phone up to be matched on promotions and overstate their experience and their fight history. When someone who is a complete novice claiming they can fight gets badly beaten by a competent fighter it looks bad for the sport.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 5, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> This is true enough but I'm afraid I'm seeing it from a promoters pov, this means entertaining, educated and technically competent fighters. So many people phone up to be matched on promotions and overstate their experience and their fight history. When someone who is a complete novice claiming they can fight gets badly beaten by a competent fighter it looks bad for the sport.



Yeah, that's not something I had considered, since I don't watch that stuff.  I like to fight, I don't like to watch people fight. I realize I'm in the minority.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 5, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Experience is often the best teacher.  Let him get hammered.  Much can be appreciated in the moments of clarity that precede  unconsciousness.  If possible, I'd love to see video of the event.



He should already have enough experience in the gym, under his coach's supervision, to know what to do.  Yes a match is a test of skill, but it is dangerous for someone who is undertrained to go into a match, even an amateur match.  In my opinion, asking these questions three weeks before a fights means one of several things, his coach has not done his job, he has no coach, and/or he is not trained for MMA.  All three of these would lend itself to not fighting in three weeks.  There is nothing wrong with not knowing.  Gotta bite the bullet and go get the training needed before walking into a ring.


----------



## StreetReady (Aug 5, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Experience is often the best teacher.  Let him get hammered.  Much can be appreciated in the moments of clarity that precede  unconsciousness.  If possible, I'd love to see video of the event.



It'd be funny if his opponent was just as unprepared for this fight. Two guys just going at it, it can really go either way.

My MMA coaches always said if you didn't train hard enough in the gym, then you have no business fighting in the cage. I don't fight competitively because I don't like the politics of cutting weight and the pressures of competition. 

I do like to train and I do spar regularly at my gym with the pro fighters. I definitely give them a run for their money and I'm a valuable sparring partner to them. Competition just isn't my passion.

But it's true, if this guy isn't fully prepared, he better just hope his opponent is less prepared if he expects to take home a win.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 5, 2012)

StreetReady said:


> It'd be funny if his opponent was just as unprepared for this fight. Two guys just going at it, it can really go either way.
> 
> My MMA coaches always said if you didn't train hard enough in the gym, then you have no business fighting in the cage. I don't fight competitively because I don't like the politics of cutting weight and the pressures of competition.
> 
> ...



And who said martial arts doesn't keep you humble


----------

